# Tear stains: The Final Solution



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

Mix 4 on. Hydrogen Peroxide with 3 tbs. boric acid

Cut off stained hair. Apply solution (finger is fine).
Twice a day at first, then once a day, then 2-3 times/week or as needed.

THE END


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Just wondering, medicinal or hair peroxide??


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

I heard it needs to be hair type. Never saw the receipe with boric acid. Is it dangerous so close to her eyes. I'd love to hear more. Thx


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Im also affraid to put this kine of stuff on Lilis Eyes. Bud maby i should try it once. Untill now i did always use some natural products and cut the eyes free regularry. If there is something witch really work and isnt dangerous, it would be nice 😊









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i've tried every thing , these days i just clean with eye wash and cut of the stains 
.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I spoke with my Vet regarding the Boric Acid and he said that he did not recommend it since it dried the area too much. However, others have tried it and were successful. I use an eye wipe for Chrissy that has Boric Acid in it and it really has not done much to improve the tear staining. I think that I might just try a bottle distilled water and see if that makes any difference. This is so frustrating but hopefully it will clear up someday.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

jodublin said:


> i've tried every thing , these days i just clean with eye wash and cut of the stains
> .


 
I do the same thing!! I am to scared to put stuff like that on my dogs face.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Lili 1 said:


> Im also affraid to put this kine of stuff on Lilis Eyes. Bud maby i should try it once. Untill now i did always use some natural products and cut the eyes free regularry. If there is something witch really work and isnt dangerous, it would be nice &#55357;&#56842;
> View attachment 118258
> 
> 
> ...


 
I wouldnt put anything on Lilis face right now considering she is pregnant.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea I would not put those type of chemicals on their faces, but that's just me.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I wash Bella's face one a day with Bio Groom and Spa Lavish every other day. It has helped tremendously. I also have been using one or two drops of eye wash in her eyes once per day and then a little swipe of True Bio contact lense solution directly on the stain (not in the eye) in the morning and her stains are almost gone. I think the key, at least for me, has been being totally diligent in a good face washing every day without fail.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Powered buttermilk...Has anyone tried this? I've been giving 1/2 teaspoon once a day in the food and I believe it's working...he still has tears but the stains are really looking better. I have tried everything suggested before even the Angel Eyes and nothing has worked before. Sorry, can't figure out how to insert picture of the container from my iPad...


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Powdered buttermilk, that's pretty natural. I might have to try that.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I tired that too (powdered Buttermilk) and it did not do anything for Chrissy. For some it might have helped, but not here . It certainly is worth a try and just might be the thing that helps and yes, it is safe to use.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

Fluffdoll said:


> Just wondering, medicinal or hair peroxide??


medicinal



Gabbee said:


> Is it dangerous so close to her eyes.


It's only dangerous if you can't avoid making eye contact 



Snuggle's Mom said:


> I spoke with my Vet regarding the Boric Acid and he said that he did not recommend it since it *dried the area too much*.


Isn't that the idea? To lighten and dry the area? Just comb the dry area out. I use my nail (I live dangerously)



shellbeme said:


> Yea I would not put those type of chemicals on their faces, but that's just me.


Take a look at the ingredients in the various products that pretend to get rid of stains. You will find one of these 2 ingredients.

But hey, don't let me stop you from buying products that don't work :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Dear Maltsese Manica. Yes, rigth now i only clean her with wather, even when i bath her, i dont use shampoo. Bud thanks for remebering me 😘


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

Where do you get the boric acid?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

Aristotle said:


> Where do you get the boric acid?


At drugstore, same as hydrogen peroxide.
Best to mix both ingredients in an opaque bottle. Shake well before using and apply. Results will show in 2 days or less.

Success stories can be posted here :two thumbs up:


----------



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

It's so reassuring to hear people going through a similar situation to me! I too have been diligently washing hattie's face daily with baby shampoo and also using a drop of eye wash in each eye and then wiping the stains with contact lense solution. I have also been obsessive about washing her bowls (only metal) and giving her distilled water. Today it only occurred to me that whilst I've been giving her distilled water to drink, I've been washing her with tap water, anyone know if this is an issue? I really hope not! It's tricky enough having to boil and cool water for her to drink let alone bathe in!


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

I have started this thread to help those who are still having tear stain problems. I know people have tried an infinite number of ways to get rid of tear stains but this is not the thread where to post them. Please let's keep this thread on subject: The Final Solution. 

For the record, the primary ingredient of contact solution is hydrogen peroxide. This ingredient is added to contact solution to kill germs and bacteria that increases eye infections risks for contact lens wearers.
Boric acid is also an ingredient found in eye drop solutions such as Visine.
In other words, the Final Solution is not dangerous. Just don't put it in the water bowl!

:ThankYou:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I was surprised to hear that hydrogen peroxide is in contact lens solution. But, indeed there is a type that does use hydrogen peroxide. However, you must note that this is in a soaking solution and must be rinsed off before placing the lens in your eye. Boric acid is safe for the eyes and has been widely used as a eye cleaner. 

Bottom line, if you chose to use this solution for tear stains, be careful not to get it *in *your pooches eyes.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

While hydrogen peroxide may lighten stains because it essentially bleaches the hair, I'd be careful and hesitant to say that it is a "Final Solution." it's more like a "final cover-up." A real final solution would be figuring out what the primary cause of the tearing is and treat it. Tear staining is multifactorial, so it takes a process of elimination to minimize and eradicate the problem.

Btw, not all contact lens solutions contain hydrogen peroxide. The MPDS (multipurpose disinfecting solutions) do not as compared to the hydrogen peroxide based solutions.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> While hydrogen peroxide may lighten stains because it essentially bleaches the hair, I'd be careful and hesitant to say that it is a "Final Solution." it's more like a "final cover-up." A real final solution would be figuring out what the primary cause of the tearing is and treat it. Tear staining is multifactorial, so it takes a process of elimination to minimize and eradicate the problem.


Oh dear.... here we go with the semantics....... :smpullhair:

When I write _Final Solution_ I mean it works and it's final. You want to get all medical about it? Be my guest and go_ "figuring out what the primary cause of the tearing is and treat it."
_Why isn't everyone doing this rather than buying all kinds of products, changing diet, water, bowls, etc....? Have you done it?



hoaloha said:


> Btw, not all contact lens solutions contain hydrogen peroxide. The MPDS (multipurpose disinfecting solutions) do not as compared to the hydrogen peroxide based solutions.


Like to nitpick much?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

gee, if you actually had the final solution you could be a billionaire. Unfortunately you do not have an even half way decent solution. Your recommendations are not the best we have tested. None of us were born yesterday. Your "final solution" involves using products we already know dry out the hair, making it porous and more susceptible to staining. Thank you for trying, but you do not have a half-way decent solution. The thing about tear staining is that there are so many different reasons, and so many different fixes. We need to admit that there is no one certain cure...and any person who claims to have a certain cure, is, at best, uninformed.

Your solution may have worked for your baby for the moment, but it is not the absolute....you have a lot to learn. 

I appreciate that you want to help, but you need to learn a lot more before you have something worthy to share. No one with any sense is going to put hydrogen peroxide on our babies hair. So, your absolute solution may work for you today, but we have much experience that says NO. Thanks for wanting to help, now maybe take a ride and actually learn something.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree with Sylvia & Marisa, but at this point looks like the OP is just trying to pick a fight.

Tear stains = serious business!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> I agree with Sylvia & Marisa, but at this point looks like the OP is just trying to pick a fight.
> 
> Tear stains = serious business!!!


I have very little patience with people who want to support an agenda with no facts to back it up. I have very little patience with people who come on with just plain silly recommendations...as if we know nothing. I have zero tolerance for people who think they can educate us with stupid tactics we already know don't work. But I have absolutely no tolerance for people who disregard the intelligent posts made by people who know, and have experience.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

suzanne said:


> Oh dear.... here we go with the semantics....... :smpullhair:
> 
> When I write _Final Solution_ I mean it works and it's final. You want to get all medical about it? Be my guest and go_ "figuring out what the primary cause of the tearing is and treat it."
> _Why isn't everyone doing this rather than buying all kinds of products, changing diet, water, bowls, etc....? Have you done it?
> ...


Thank you. I will take that as a compliment-- I can't help but take a medical approach because of two reasons: 1. Tear staining is a medical (and sometimes surgical) problem. 2. I'm a physician and can't just turn off my brain. 

I think everyone should search for the primary cause of the staining because that will determine the REAL solution. I think most people, including myself, who have battled tear stains try to take a common sense approach and address each of the "easy" factors (such as diet, water, bowls, teething stage, etc...) first to see if that helps things out. Then, if that doesn't work, a vet or even a vet ophthalmologist should be consulted to evaluate for environmental allergens or anatomical anomalies of the tear ducts and eyelids or even a low grade bacterial or yeast infection. 

I've been there with battling stains and have tried almost everything and found what works for me. It's been, for the most part, successful. I do want to get Obi's tear ducts flushed eventually but he isn't going to go under anesthesia any time soon.

I don't understand your tone in your post. I just don't want readers to feel like bleaching the hair is the only approach. It's like wearing heavy foundation to cover up acne instead of treating the bacteria/oil production causing it. I'm sorry if this upsets you but we should keep an open mind and learn. That is what I do and have been doing ever since I've joined. I do appreciate the mixture you posted and I'm glad it works for you. As Sylie mentioned, too much hydrogen peroxide can damage the hair so please condition very well and I know you are careful to not let the fumes or liquid near the eyes.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Thank you. I will take that as a compliment-- I can't help but take a medical approach because of two reasons: 1. Tear staining is a medical (and sometimes surgical) problem. 2. I'm a physician and can't just turn off my brain.
> 
> I think everyone should search for the primary cause of the staining because that will determine the REAL solution. I think most people, including myself, who have battled tear stains try to take a common sense approach and address each of the "easy" factors (such as diet, water, bowls, teething stage, etc...) first to see if that helps things out. Then, if that doesn't work, a vet or even a vet ophthalmologist should be consulted to evaluate for environmental allergens or anatomical anomalies of the tear ducts and eyelids or even a low grade bacterial or yeast infection.
> 
> ...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> I agree with Sylvia & Marisa, but at this point looks like the OP is just trying to pick a fight.


Sadly, I agree. Closing this thread before it gets out of hand.


----------

